# Framingham State Univ. Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher I
Institution:
*Framingham State University*

Location:
Framingham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/05/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Company Description:*
A magical place where awesomeness abounds and all your dreams will come true. Financial aid available upon proof if undocumented status.

*Job Description:*

*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:*

Framingham State University currently seeks a full time Communication Dispatcher in the University Police Department. Job responsibilities will include answering business and information calls; answering and processing all emergency calls in a timely fashion; maintaining direct radio communication with University Police Officers, Town of Framingham Police & Fire; Mass State Police, maintaining daily log in a timely fashion; answering and monitoring calls from campus emergency phones, University AT&T phones, emergency lab phones and emergency elevator phones; monitoring over 100 CCTV digital surveillance cameras; taking in and logging all found property; deactivating University identification cards from restricted persons; querying registration and warrant checks for field Officers; filing maintenance request for determined campus deficiencies; serving window/counter traffic and issuing temporary parking passes and assisting with parking decal processing and correspondence and other related duties as required.

SUPERVISION RECEIVED: Incumbents of positions at this level receive direct supervision from Communication Dispatchers or other employees of higher grade who provide instruction, assign work and review performance through reports for effectiveness and compliance with procedures and applicable rules and regulations.

SUPERVISION EXERCISED: student workers and interns

WORKING CONDITIONS: may be required to work varied shifts, including weekend, holidays or nights; and may be subject to standby (on call) work status.

For full classification specifications, please review Communication Dispatcher Series

*Requirements:*

*MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS:*


Refer to Class Specification (listed above)
Dispatchers will be required to complete Power Phone dispatcher training; and maintain CPR, first aid and DCJIS/NCIC certification, as well as all required ICS courses.
After appointment, appointee must obtain a valid Restricted Radiotelephone Operator's permit issued by the Federal Communications Commission.
*Additional Information:*

This is a full-time, non-exempt, benefits eligible position in the AFSCME bargaining unit at the rank of Communications Dispatcher I at Grade 10, Step 1. The work schedule is Monday to Friday 11 p.m. to 7 a.m. The bi-weekly compensation rate is $1,380.81.

Framingham State University conducts criminal history and sex offender record checks on final candidates prior to final employment for all positions. Framingham State University requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.

Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.

Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

*Application Instructions:*

Candidates must apply online using the "APPLY NOW" link (located at the bottom of this page) by submitting (1) a cover letter, (2) resume, and (3) the names and contact information for three professional references.

For priority consideration, application materials must be received by July 15. The position will remain open until filled.

Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.

Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or http://www.Click2Apply.net/gv26m2nxm8mhcbjw


----------

